# Zara and Mike Tindall



## scotlass (24 December 2016)

Have sadly announced that Zara has suffered a miscarriage.   So sad, especially at this time of year.  

Thoughts go to them both.


----------



## PorkChop (24 December 2016)

Have just seen this on facebook, how utterly awful, I cannot imagine what this must feel like, very sad.


----------



## stencilface (24 December 2016)

Must have been at least around during 16-20 weeks too, which is much harder imho

I really feel for them, it's an awful thing to go through and must be 1000x worse to suffer it in the public eye 

Hope they get to enjoy Mia this Christmas who will be at the awesome age of understanding Christmas.


----------



## Molly'sMama (24 December 2016)

So sad  
Thoughts with them all, especially Zara, can't imagine


----------



## hairycob (24 December 2016)

How sad. I hope they are allowed some privacy


----------



## TheOldTrout (25 December 2016)

Just saw this - dreadfully sad news. Thought go out to them


----------

